# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Autonomous delivery vehicles, Neolix, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Neolix

ADORE, Autonomously Delivered Orders from Restaurants

----------


## Airicist

Article "Neolix raises $29 million to mass-produce autonomous delivery shuttles"

by Kyle Wiggers
March 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

This Driverless Food Truck in China Can Send You KFC

Jan 6, 2021




> The coronavirus has hurt many companies in China and around the world. Neolix, a driverless delivery business based in Beijing, isn’t among them -- in fact, it’s seen a jump in demand.
> 
> Neolix has partnered with KFC to roll out driverless food trucks. "Customers can scan the code with their mobile phone and use our app to choose the product they like," says Hu Dengfeng, a staff at Neolix. "The door will open as soon as the scan is done, and they simply need to take out the food and close the door. That's the whole process of purchase."
> 
> Customers like Qian Yiwen say they are happy to use the service. "What interests me is that it works with big brands, which guarantees the sanity and taste of the food, and it's also very convenient," he says. 
> 
> Amid the virus anxiety that has disrupted businesses and supply chains, China’s push into autonomous transport and the future of delivery is getting an unexpected boost. Neolix’s small vans help customers reduce physical contact and address labor shortages caused by lingering quarantines and travel restrictions.
> 
> Neolix’s inventories have been depleted during the epidemic as its vehicles have been used to deliver medical supplies in hospitals, including in Wuhan, at the outbreak’s epicenter. Its vans are also being used to help disinfect streets and move food to people who are working on the front lines to curb the spread of the virus,  founder Yu Enyuan said in an interview.
> ...

----------

